# Exercise Wessex Storm



## Herc15 (Feb 16, 2020)

Went down to SPTA to see what I could see yesturday. Operation Wessex Storm is on at the moment with large amounts of armour involved.


----------



## Herc15 (Feb 16, 2020)

View attachment DSC_0479.JPG
View attachment DSC_0480.JPG
View attachment DSC_0484.JPG
View attachment DSC_0487.JPG
View attachment DSC_0489.JPG


----------

